# Several Recent University Studies Suggest...



## Alex (4/8/15)

*Several Recent University Studies Suggest That Electronic Cigarettes May Be An Effective Aid To Quitting Smoking*
Posted by admin on August 4, 2015






Smoking is out, and Vaping is in. More and more people are using E-Cigs to successfully quit smoking.
*Chicago, Illinois – August 4, 2015 –* Electronic Cigarettes, aka E-Cigs, have caught on like wildfire, and several recent University Studies have confirmed that they may be useful in helping smokers quit their unhealthy and often deadly habit, but only if they are used every day, not infrequently. Furthermore, starting with a higher dose of nicotine could help even more. It is estimated that electronic cigarettes are up to 95% less harmful than regular cigarettes, mainly because they don’t contain Tobacco smoke. In a regular cigarette, it is tobacco smoke that contains many harmful chemicals like Arsenic, Carbon Monoxide, Lead, and the most dangerous, Tar — poisonous and which damages lungs over time. Since there is no smoke in an electronic cigarette, there are no harmful ingredients, except the easily regulated nicotine, which is needed to satisfy the smoker’s craving for smoking.

King’s College London’s Institute of Psychiatry, Psychology and Neuroscience conducted one of the studies under the purview of the esteemed Dr. Ann McNeill, who made these comments during a recent interview, “Most smokers want to stop but are struggling. If you are using an e-cigarette, use it more frequently and stop smoking cigarettes as fast as you can. If cigalikes don’t work, try something else.” This study found that the most common reasons for using e-cigarettes are to stop smoking completely and to reduce smoking.

A blockbuster report was published in The Journal: Addiction, and reported on two randomized controlled trials that have suggested that e-cigarettes can aid smoking cessation. This study aimed to assess, using an established methodology, the effectiveness of e-cigarettes when used to aid smoking cessation compared with nicotine replacement therapy (NRT) bought over-the-counter and with unaided quitting in the general population. The study included 5863 adults who had smoked within the previous 12 months and made at least one quit attempt during that period with either an e-cigarette only, NRT bought over-the-counter only or no aid in their most recent quit attempt. This landmark study concluded that, “Among smokers who have attempted to stop without professional support, those who use e-cigarettes are more likely to report continued abstinence than those who used a licensed NRT product bought over-the-counter or no aid to cessation.”

Magic Mist, an online e-cigarette company, reports scores of customers having huge success with their vaping products. One such customer reports, “I have not smoked a real cigarette since my first order with Magic Mist. I think it was because they have cartridges from 24mg to 0mg. I started with 24mg and I now use 12mg or sometimes 6mg. I do plan to go down to 0mg 1 day. After my recent medical checkup, my doctor put me in the list of ‘non smokers.” 

In another study, published in Nicotine and Tobacco Research, it was revealed that people trying to quit smoking were more successful if they used a refillable tank model of e-cigarette, which allows the user to vary the nicotine content and flavors in the liquid it contains. Only 25 per cent of the 587 e-cigarette users had tank models which they used daily, but of these, 28 per cent had given up tobacco smoking after a year compared with 13 per cent of smokers who did not use e-cigarettes.

Magic Mist conducted their own study, and found that e-cigarettes have helped about 15% of its customers to quit smoking, which is nearly double the rate of any other alternative available in the market. The survey was done by calling people who were regular customers of Magic Mist and then had stopped buying from the company. Magic mist could not reach everybody but of the 300 people who responded, about 15% people said that they have quit smoking all together.

E-cigarettes and other forms of vaping have taken off in a big, big way. There are literally millions and millions of people around the world who have switched to vaping. The Director of FDA’s Center of Tobacco products, Mitch Zeller, said in a recent conference that he has heard many individual stories of people who have tried many times in the past until e-cigarettes came along. “This is the only product, the only technology that has allowed them to stay away from combustible products.”

There is now no doubt that E-cigarettes are helping save lives and are giving people a chance to improve their health. Amit Aggarwal, CEO of Magic Mist, made these comments during a recent press conference, “The only thing I will say is that I request all my friends who smoke and who want to quit smoking… Give E-cigarettes a serious try and you might be surprised.”

For complete information, please visit: www.themagicmist.com

Distributed by PRD Press Release Distribution 

Media Contact
*Company Name:* Magic Mist
*Contact Person:* Media Relations
*Email:* customer.service@themagicmist.com
*Phone:* 844-624-4264
*Address:*103 Schelter Rd, Suite 20 
*City:* Lincolnshire
*State:* IL
*Country:* United States
*Website:* www.themagicmist.com

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (5/8/15)

Alex said:


> *Several Recent University Studies Suggest That Electronic Cigarettes May Be An Effective Aid To Quitting Smoking*
> Posted by admin on August 4, 2015
> 
> 
> ...


We forum members are living proof of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (5/8/15)

Why they always say: "...several recent University Studies have confirmed that they *may be* useful in helping smokers quit their unhealthy and often deadly habit..." When there are so much people who already quit smoking due to ecigs! Now that is a FACT!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (6/8/15)

Jujyýn


Nooby said:


> Why they always say: "...several recent University Studies have confirmed that they *may be* useful in helping smokers quit their unhealthy and often deadly habit..." When there are so much people who already quit smoking due to ecigs! Now that is a FACT!


Facts seem meaningless to opponents .


----------

